# Lola not waiting!



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Lola had 4 kittens between 2:30 and 4:30 this morning - I missed it all! All Orientals, possibly another 1 or 2 to come, and there is a cinnamon girl. Also a cinnamon boy and (I think) 2 black boys. Think she was a bit shocked by all these little beings arriving so quickly, and Benny was very unhappy so he's with the other two now.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

congratulations lola and slave:thumbup:. fancy waiting for you to be asleep. so pleased all went well for her. i can't wait to see the little ones


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Had to have cinnamons didn't you!  Clever girl Lola


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

wow fantastic news - we are day 65 and still waiting here - well done Lola


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulation Lola and OS .. Cannot believe you missed it lol ... Hope all are well x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah hey! Well done Lola! Cinnamon sounds lovely.


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Congratulations from all here, so pleased for you and Lola.


----------



## Kelly35 (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats on the baby's :biggrin5:


----------



## louise456 (May 29, 2013)

Congrats xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Went out, came back and moved her into a clean bed and there were 6 babies! 1 black, 2 blue, 1 cinnamon and 2 fawn, all Orientals. I haven't weighed them yet as I want to let her settle more - will do that this afternoon and also put collars on one blue & one fawn. She made worried sounds when I moved them and seems to have settled straight back with them. The first photo was a disaster so I got the dSLR and took a couple more which have come out well.

Will try to sex & weigh them this afternoon, and put collars on one of the blues and one of the fawns if they are not different sexes.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

6 babies awwwwwwwww .. Congrats again on the other two ... X


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks all. I'm so thrilled though it's very early days - I know sad things can happen.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

How lovely, well done Lola


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

wow two more - how lovely


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations on 6 beautiful babies, lovely colours well done xxxxx_


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Such beautiful colours! Clever Lola!


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful, and Mum looks so proud too, well done Lola.

Congratulations OS, you must be so proud of Lola doing it all on her own.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations Lola and OS :thumbup::thumbup: 6 gorgeous little ones :001_wub: Hope all goes well for you 
Oh and hide the black one from me, especially if it's a girl


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Congratulations Lola & OS 


6 beautiful kitts and what a lovely mix of colours ...... Lola is a stunning looking Girl too ...... Gorgeous ....


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful babies


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks. No idea what sexes they are, was about to weigh & try to sex and they are plugged in so I'm going for a short rest.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Gorgeous babies - and stunning mum x

Congrats OS


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh they are so pretty! Such a nice mixed nest

P/S: Lola is awesome, a super mum who did everything by herself, it seems!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Just gorgeous! Well done Lola :001_smile:

But I'm a bit disappointed we didn't get to hear all the gory details like loosing her mucous plug and you using your teeth to sever the cords. :biggrin5:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Just scrumptious.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello and welcome to all the new babies - and congratulations to you and mum.

Stunning pics - I just love to see new life, it warms my heart and stirs my soul. Thank you!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

those photos are absolutely lovely:001_wub: and what gorgeous colours they. lola looks such a proud mom


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful babies, well done Lola and of course midwife, even if you did miss it. xxx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Just gorgeous! Well done Lola :001_smile:
> 
> But I'm a bit disappointed we didn't get to hear all the gory details like loosing her mucous plug and you using your teeth to sever the cords. :biggrin5:


LOL! This way saves a lot of wear & tear on the keyboard. 

But I might end up putting a mattress next to her on the living room floor tonight as she was agitated when I got up after a nap probably because she could see one of the others through the glass door.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I've weighed them all, smallest is 66g, largest 93g and the other 4 are all over 80g. I added up all the weights and that was just over 500g of kitten. No wonder she was like a barage balloon!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> I added up all the weights and that was just over 500g of kitten. No wonder she was like a barage balloon!


 Holy Cow Lola!


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Congratulations what a star Lola is


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes. Think I'm very lucky - she has got on with it on her own, done it all, kittens cleaned and placentas eaten, and she's getting the hang of letting them all feed at the same time. I'll give her a slightly bigger nest tomorrow.


----------



## Koalio (May 26, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous mother! Beautiful kittens too!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

What beautiful collection of babies Lola has :001_wub: :001_wub: 
Clever girl Lola!! 








Soooo glad you are up in Scotland


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Ha ha!

They have all gained some weight - the littlest one not much - but they are obviously all managing to feed. Lola is in great condition and when they are fed and quiet is happy to come for a cuddle. She gets agitated when I handle them though, so I'm not making any attempts to sex them at present.

Took another photo...


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

You don't happen to need a helper by any chance? I got my passport in order and suitcase at the ready.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

That would be lovely. The house is a tip, I'm at sixes & sevens with food, and someone to sit and gaze at them with would be lovely. Let me know when your flight lands at Edinburgh, and bring your medium warm clothes as it's 20c here instead of the blazing heat you currently have.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovely photo, am so glad my girls are happy for me to handle them, I'm too impatient to wait days for sexing!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

She is relaxing a bit - she is a 1st time mum - think the smaller fawn and the cinnamon are boys and the larger fawn is a girl. Hopefully a keeper. I never planned keeping black or blue so not so keen to find out what those are.

She started moving the kittens under the settee late last night - found a nest of 5 and 1 in the new location - so put them all there for her. She's still there this morning.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> She is relaxing a bit - she is a 1st time mum - think the smaller fawn and the cinnamon are boys and the larger fawn is a girl. Hopefully a keeper. I never planned keeping black or blue so not so keen to find out what those are.
> 
> She started moving the kittens under the settee late last night - found a nest of 5 and 1 in the new location - so put them all there for her. She's still there this morning.


Bless her.... Rosie has not figured out how to do that yet... Thank god ..


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Have managed to not only weigh them all but take photos of them on the scales which I'll put on the website later today. (Shunra Oriental & Siamese Cats | Fife, Scotland)

They have all done really well since yesterday - the top figures are the weight, the lower ones the gains. They also look bigger and plumper. Am really pleased with them right now and especially with the smallest kitten managing the biggest gain!

I keep checking Lola and she has no signs of abnormal discharge or of engorgement, which could lead to mastitis.

Days 1	2	3
Fawn 89	96	110
Fawn 66	69	87
Black 83	94	106
Cinnamon	84	93	107
Blue with band	93	109	125
Blue 88	98	115
Average 84	93	108

Days 1	2	3
Fawn 7	14
Fawn 3	18
Black 11	12
Cinnamon 9	14
Blue with band 16	16
Blue 10	17
Average 8	13


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

ooo, I 've never done an average - will do so now - I have it all on excel. Looks like they are all doing well. Looking forward to more photos.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

=average(cells). Easy peasy!


----------

